# Its been quiet how are people doing.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This forum has been very quiet.Just wondering how everyone is doing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

Doing very well these days, Eric. Looking forward to working out an integrated medication plan for the A.D.H.D. along with everything else that is going on with me.I've never felt so in control in my entire life. It's kinda weird to be 51 and suddenly feel as if I am reborn, but that's how this feels. Now I need to relearn how to live all over again, because I've never known what it was to feel this internal sense of physical wellbeing. All I can say is WOW... and thank God I finally found something to control all of the emotional pain.The result has been even more improvement in my IBS symptoms. Together with the hypno, my dance and this newfound internal biological peace, I am able to fully develop my *Spirituality and am on a pathway to a type of healing I've never before experienced.When the mind's biology is in tact, relaxation therapies can do wonders for IBS.Hope you're doing well, Shawn. I was over on your board a bit earlier this evening as well as on Heather's and dropped off a couple of posts.Evie


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I am doing very well too.. just got to session 3 last nite and I know its still early but I can honestly feel so much difference... The symptoms are still there, but my mind seems alot clearer and the ibs is NOT the first and last thing I think of..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad to hear this Evie and valtaya.







valtaya, still early to so you should keep seeing imporvements.







Evie, glad the new drugs have worked out for you, that must feel really good. With time and the right treatments a person can really feel better and improve their quality of life for sure. Excellent.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hi eric life is crazy. too much to do both at work and home but doing well. had a couple of flares of my IBS tied to a round of antibiotics and too much McDonalds (I know, I know). the amazing thing is how quickly though I can bounce back now. I really need to do the tapes again now though. I travel in a couple of weeks and flying is that one situation where I get bad thoughts (lack of control on landing and take off). thanks for asking. how are you doing?nancy


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

The past several days have been rather rough and I hope it settles down SOON!! It's not easy to go Christmas shopping when it is torture to stand in line when all you want to do is run to the bathroom!!!







We are having a realtors open house here on Wednesday. The house has been on the market for 5 1/2 weeks and still only one showing!! I hope something comes of this open house. I am ready to move and get settled again. I miss my husband. It's rough not having him around!!Evie - I am so pleased that you have found your answer. You sound so happy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

Shawn, I wanted to add that during a very difficult period of several months, I believe the hypnotherapy helped to "carry me" until I came upon the Depakote.That along with help and support of caring people both here and in real time gave me another chance at life.Those people include you...


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking







I'm doing alright - my stomach has been pretty whacky lately (I think its Christmas stress coupled with the stress of wedding planning) so i've started up the program again - I think i'm on day 10 or so. I figured it couldn't hurt







I did want to ask though - side 2 is the part with the progressive relaxation and the first time I did the program while I was going thru the motions I actually felt incredibly relaxed - almost like i was melting into my bed (man i hope that makes sense outside my head! LOL). This time around I don't get that same sensation at all - I don't feel uptight or anything its just not the same. Is that normal? Just curious. I hope things are going well with you too!-Kac


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nancy, did you see my post about you and I and TY getting together if possible? Probably after Christmas now.







Certainly can't hurt to do some maintinence before your trip and for the holidays in general.I won't squak at the Mcdonalds, because quite often I have a burger from BK. It almost never bothers me now.Anyway I hope your trip goes well and remember to try not and work yourself up over it.Lauralee, boy, you really have a lot going on. Sorry your house is not getting more offers, it sure is understandable you want to see and be with your husband. This all must be pretty tough, especially around this time of year.Are you having more bad days then good? Are you working on keeping that fight or flight responce down as much as possible?Hang in there Lauralee I know you have it very rough at the moment.  Evie, I am thrilled things are going well for you, you can see it in your posts lately. I am very happy for you for sure. You have come along way since when you first started the group. I also agree the HT has been a unbelievable good thing for me as well and I use it quite often for a lot of things now, not just my IBS, but just to stay calm in general and to keep the positive communication going between my gut and my brain and back. I feel that one of the best ways personally for me to manage my IBS is through my brain. I can't do much to fix the actual problem in my gut really, but believe I can make some major differences in how they communicate and maybe even be changing the nerve fibers back and forth, so they actually do physiologically talk to each other better and perhaps through neurotransmitters. I still really believe that positive thoughts, can cause positive chemical reactions and negative one negative chemical reactions. I have been doing really well for the most part with this strategy and keeping the balance and harmony. Once in a while the IBS trys to fight back some, but I am much more able to control it and keep it from getting out of hand, when on the rarer occasions I have a flare up, which is about 80 percent or more less these days. My bowel movements for the most part have almost normalized other then some occasional flares here and there.However, I also realize I have to always keep up the maintinence.It must be even harder though when you have other neurological and chemical problems to deal with or other problems in general, but where there is a will there is a way I believe. Glad to hear it Evie and thanks for the comments. I concur.







Kac, that will do it for sure.Yes that actually does make sense outside your head. LOL Its amazing how hard IBS and some of these issues are to actually explain and put into words. I am not sure what normal is Kac.







You might email Mike on your question. It maybe your use to it more, but it also maybe somehow your body is tense without being as conciously aware of it, the stress and wedding plans maybe part of this and it may take a little more time to get that relaxed, but the more you do it the more the body responds to it. Just let yourself go and go with the flow and don't try to hard. Has this happened everytime or just a couple times or how often? When you get into it keep in your thoughts my mind and body are one and I am in control through my mind. When is the wedding? And congradulations.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

eric - I did see your note about getting together. definitely, but after the holidays. I'm flying out in less than two weeks and have a lot to do yet! I do enjoy it though, especially since I made a decision a few years ago to really cut back on how much I do and make sure to take time out for stuff I love to do like making presents.I liked what you said about how hypno has helped you and continues to help you. I feel the same way. I'm not a good as some others about doing maintenance listening. But I still reap the benefits. And I think that's pretty darned amazing. oh, and had mcDonalds again for lunch yesterday (first time in over a month). no ill effects either







I know it's OK once in a while but I was doing it too much there for a while.nancy


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!! We had a nifty little snowfall last night and woke this morning to icy roads, closed schools, and a cancelled open house!!







At this rate we are never going to sell this place!Eric-I really am working on keeping that fight-or-flight thing under control, it is just SO hard sometimes. The bad days do seem to outnumber the good these days, that just doesn't surprise me much considering all that is happening. Did I mention that I get to find out next week if my younger son has a learning disability? Yes, that would mean I have TWO kids with special needs. They say when it rains it pours, well, it's been pouring so hard lately, I am about to start building an ark!!! Anyone seen Noah? I could use some help!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Eric, I'm glad I made sense in explaing that - there's so much going on anymore that half the time I end up just confusing people!







Is it really ok to email Mike with this question? I don't want to be too much of a bother - I was just curious as to why it is happening. I don't try to relax really, and I do get a little relaxed, just nothing like the first time thru the program. Its been happening every time I listen to the tapes. Thanks for the congrats! The wedding is going to be on August 29, 2004. I'm really excited about the location that we picked - we're going to have an outdoor ceremony, and the site is a 14,000 acre horse farm that overlooks the Susquehanna river and the valley below - its absolutely gorgeous. And I just bought my dress so things are moving along!







I hope things are going well!-Kac


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kac ~ Just to let you know Mike is dealing with family illness including himself, so he is out of the office for a week or so, and if there is no reply right away, that is why, but to address your question, for now just continue to go with the flow as Eric suggests; sometimes folks may put up expectations of not relaxing, and so you are "fulfilling" that suggestion! Learning tells us that if we felt one way before we can do it again; don't have any expectations, just continue and before you know it, you will be back to that level. You have a lot going, and any new skill takes practice. Mike says it takes about 21 days of learning before it becomes part of us, so give it a few more weeks or so, and if you still have problems, then give Mike an email... Take care, and all the best...


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Marilyn! I'm not too overly concerned about it - I was just curious as to why it was different than before. I'll ride it out and see what happens by the mid point of the sessions. I'm sorry to hear Mike is having a hard time of it. I hope he gets well quickly!-Kac


----------

